# Substitute for Morton's Tender Quick



## Happy Palace

I have a venison sausage recipe that calls for Morton's Tender Quick or any sugar based curing mix. I can't find the Morton's. Can someone recommend something else? I need to use the venison that's in the freezer! Thanks!


----------



## Mountain Mick

Hi Happy Palace

try they web site, MM
http://www.mortonsalt.com/products/meatcuring/tenderquick.html

Product Locator 

Our product locator can help you find the major grocery stores, drug stores and mass merchandise stores in your area that have recently sold the product you are seeking. Some small grocery stores, convenience stores, home improvement stores, hardware stores, and Wal-Mart are not included in this list but many of our products are also distributed to these outlets.


http://www.mortonsalt.com/store-locator/index.html


----------



## Happy Palace

Thanks a bunch. I'm itching to get some sausage made!


----------



## Cyngbaeld

Most grocery store managers will order stuff for you. Just ask.


----------



## Ray

tenderquick is salt based, it is in walmart here, I use it frequently. I will sprinkle it on pork steaks, or loins etc, for a change. in winter when frying meat and it sure is a pleasant difference. the meat comes out pink like ham and has a kinda ham flavor. you can cover the meat like a rub and them leave it for several hours then rinse it off before cooking too.


----------

